
Setting the Record Straight on Bloomberg BusinessWeek’s Erroneous Article - okket
https://aws.amazon.com/de/blogs/security/setting-the-record-straight-on-bloomberg-businessweeks-erroneous-article/
======
corndoge
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18140617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18140617)
which is also a dupe of some other post

------
parliament32
Deny, deny, deny until the evidence is undeniable... then it'll either be "we
were cooperating with X government request" or "sorry, a recent investigation
has shown that we were wrong". There's simply no advantage to them admitting
that a large portion of their hardware is backdoored with no fix.

~~~
threeseed
There's a massive advantage for Apple to be upfront about security breaches.

They are using privacy as a major product differentiator. If people stop
trusting Apple it's going to cause direct impact to their bottom line.

~~~
parliament32
Not security breach specific, but remember when Apple continuously denied that
they purposefully slow down old iPhones, then eventually admitted to it?
[http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2018/02/apple-
ch...](http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2018/02/apple-changes-the-
timeline-of-disclosure-to-customers-about-slowing-iphones-and-contradicts-tim-
cooks-public-statement.html)

